
InfoQ: Hadoop Futures at Structure Big Data - DanielRibeiro
http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/03/structure_big_data
======
egiva
I mean, they're really promoting Hadoop + Cassandra in this article, but if
you're scaling your application(s) you really need to ask the "Cassandra or
MongoDB?" question - for a good slice of developers, MongoDB will be more
appropriate. Here's a good run-down that explains how to choose between the
two: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2892729/mongodb-vs-
cassan...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2892729/mongodb-vs-cassandra)

